# Our pup



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Had him since January, He's not a labradoodle lol.









Pic I took on the drive home from ROI after buying him










Out with my daughters and nephew










Out for a walk last week









Having a roll about










Watching some cows, thinking "wiull i jump the fence nad chase them??"










Its his couch!

His names Yuri, think I'll have a wee look through this forum see how friendly everyone is :tongue_smilie: I'm sure it won't take you long but what is he? Only one person has recognised him on his walks.

A tiny puppy picture for good measure










Oh and there is no category for him in the photos section but he's not a mixed breed..


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Russian Black Terrier? lol


Gorgeous. Love the name too


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

He sure is. Gets so annoying answering no he's not a labradoodle or a golden doodle or a giant scotty dog lmao. 

Did the name give it away a little lol.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol not so much, I just love them! I'd love to have a shot of training one for Schutzhund.

He really is handsome :001_wub:

And if a dog is lab sized with curly hair I don't even attempt to guess the breed, just ask in case I do meet a water spaniel one day  I don't think RBTs look like labradoodles though


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

They don't but people seem to just see a black curly haired dog and come out with labradoodle... Another thing he's 26 1/2 inch tall surely he's out of lab size range by now. When Iwas looking at him waterspaniel, curly coated retriever, airedales and bouvier des flandres were all on my list once I saw the RBT the won hands down though. 

He's just a pet no training for him beyond basic obedience, he's decided at 7 months he is having non of that though loil


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hahaha I'm just coming through the teenage stage with my GSD (fingers crossed I'm coming through it anyway!) at 14 months relatively unscathed....

Bring on the terrible twos!!

How long did it take you to find a breeder that health tests? Took me ages to find a good GSD breeder nevermind a much less popular breed.

Feel free to add more pics btw


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

There were/are only 2 breeders in Scotland I found them both on the RBT club website part of its rules are to health test and they have a big ethics code. One of the breeders were from Livingston the other Larkhall, I wasn't impressed with teh guy from
Larkhall nd would have been waiting for a year on a litter from the guy from Livingston. I had contacted a breeder from Ireland and she told me her pups were all sold, I got a phone call the next day to say someone had cancelled, so I had to wait until he was 8 weeks (about a fortnight) and during the phonecall it emerged all the health tests were carried out it wasn't something I knew to ask about though. Hadn't bought a pedigree dog before. So off I went to Ireland, his sire is the most decorated RBT in Ireland, and in international champion and his dam is from Lithuania. I'm not interested in showing though.

All the breeders apear to be on champdogs and RBT forum theirs not a lot of them though. I got lucky.


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

[/URL]
IMG_0508 by DavieB2011, on Flickr[/IMG]

one more seen as you asked nicely


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my god you're from Glasgow too!! Where abouts do you walk??
Is your pup friendly with other big dogs?


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Drumpelier park, he's only on short walks atm, about 30 min a day due to him being giant breed, he gets on perfect with other dogs. He is a little boistrous though but he's learning. I want him socialised more tbh.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

He should be allowed to run around off lead more than 30 mins a day btw. The 5 min/month rule is just for forced walking. Playing in the park isn't any different from playing in the garden after all. Building up muscles to support his joints is just as important.

If you want to meet up and let them play I'd be up for that. A lot of adult dogs have suddenly taken a disliking to Dino now that he's seen as an adult entire male. All he wants to do is play with other dogs!


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Aye I can handle that. He's fine off lead his recall is getting a little dodgy though. Im in the East end, but am up for walking in various bits. Rouken Glen is handy too as I visit my grampa in mansewood regular. Where would suit you?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Reckon you could get to Bellahouston? I don't drive atm so it's quite difficult for me to get places.


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

Aye I can do that bellahoustons easy to get to. Wednesday or thursday evening good for you I'm nightshift so it's either 7am or early evening. You can give me training h tips while we're there lol. I'm sure if your into schutzhund you'll be ahead of me.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Aye I can do that bellahoustons easy to get to. Wednesday or thursday evening good for you I'm nightshift so it's either 7am or early evening. You can give me training h tips while we're there lol. I'm sure if your into schutzhund you'll be ahead of me.


I can't do this week unfortunately as I work on a farm and the sheep need clipped. Hopefully I'll be available on the same day as you next week though?

Lol yeah I can give you some tips. If you'd like we can do bits and pieces of training so they can get used to working around other dogs in between letting them play


----------



## DavieB (Jun 16, 2012)

The following week will be fine, just tell me when your free and I'll make sure I am too. Mornings after my work suit best but it's no issue to come over after 4


----------

